

Is there a site where freelancers can post a bounty for new projects? - sheraz

There are plenty of sites where freelancers can bid on existing projects. But does anyone know of a site where freelancers and small agencies can put a bounty on referrals to new gigs?
For example -- I run a small web shop and would pay generously for a referral that leads to a good project. Say, 10% ??<p>I've got an idea for a new website and I would like to validate it here on HN and in other places...<p>lets discuss...
======
bartonfink
I would absolutely use such a service, and have been bouncing a similar idea
around in my head for the past six months.

